# Is My Resume Hurting Me???



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

I've been trying to get into the IT field with no luck so far. I've had plenty of phone interviews but they don't go past that.

I have no "IT related experience" to list on my resume as both my last jobs have nothing to do with IT.

Just had another phone interview with a recruiter who stated that he believes my resume is hurting me because of my two most recent jobs. He recommended that I remove them and instead list freelance work that I've done related to IT.

Attached is a copy of my resume. I've changed personal identifying information.

I would appreciate all feedback. Please be as honest as possible, don't hold back. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

Sorry, forgot to add following to my original post:

I have about 8 years of experience doing freelance work troubleshooting and repairing hardware and software issues. Repairing computers and laptops. One year of Academic experience with Visual Basic .NET, Java, and C+. Extremely knowledgeable of Microsoft Windows operating systems such as XP, Vista, 7, 8 and Microsoft Office Suites 2003-2013. Efficient with Mac OS X and Basic Linux. Extensive LAN experience setting up SOHO Networks.

My Five year goal is to have acquired the necessary experience to secure a position such as a System or Network Administrator. I also see myself having advanced my education to a level that can allow me to attain better knowledge of the industry and where I can become an educator and teach others.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Catch phrases like "highly motivated" are generally worthless, as a prospective employer will assume this of all applicants and will tend to doubt someone who has to actually has to say it. The same goes for "strong analytical skills." Also, it's unwise to claim a "strong academic background" -- let your degrees and certifications speak for themselves. 

There is no need to use "fancy" works like "PC architectures" and if you truly have eight years of experience, then your work history should show this, claiming so is not enough.

Using "significant" as you do also is unwise. "Significant" has a precise statistical meaning but even if used colloquially it's not up to you to call your experience significant; it's up to those who have worked with you, especially former employers.

"Proficient in a range of computer systems, languages, tools and testing methodologies." -- there is no need to say this, especially if you also have listed the specific methodologies elsewhere. Again, this is where certifications come into play. Prospective employers are not going to take your word regarding your proficiency, they are going to look for certifications that prove that you have demonstrated a certain degree of technical knowledge and competence. A degree alone is oftentimes not enough, especially as degree programs vary widely in content and quality, unless the employer is looking for applicants with a specific degree.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What type of IT job are you looking at? Help Desk?

You don't mention any online forum activity. You should list support assistance for Tech Support Forum and other forums you assist on.

These phone interviews are screenings to see if you are even though bring in. Are they asking you IT related questions? How do you feel like you spoke over the phone?

Remember, the lower the IT job the more competition you receive from current college students.


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

MPR said:


> Catch phrases like "highly motivated" are generally worthless, as a prospective employer will assume this of all applicants and will tend to doubt someone who has to actually has to say it. The same goes for "strong analytical skills." Also, it's unwise to claim a "strong academic background" -- let your degrees and certifications speak for themselves. There is no need to use "fancy" works like "PC architectures" and if you truly have eight year's experience your work history should show this, claiming so is not enough. Also, using "significant" as you do is unwise. "Significant" has a precise statistical meaning but even if used colloquially it's not up to you to call your experience significant; it's up to those who have worked with you, especially former employers. "Proficient in a range of computer systems, languages, tools and testing methodologies." -- there is no need to say this, especially if you also have listed the specific methodologies elsewhere. Again, this is where certifications come into play. Prospective employers are not going to take your word regarding your proficiency, they are going to look for certifications that prove that you have demonstrated a certain degree of technical knowledge and competence. A degree alone is oftentimes not enough, especially as degree programs vary widely in content and quality, unless the employer is looking for applicants with a specific degree.


Thank you for you so much for your feedback and detailed explanation. Would you agree that I should remove my work experience from the airline and home improvement store as they have no relevance to IT?

Should I create a completely new resume?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I would say finish and accomplish your A+ then add in your experience how you put that across is down to you. And don't forget someone gave some constructive criticism, could be worth rethink.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Dell certification is also a good one to have for repair.

Also:

https://www.microsoft.com/learning/en-us/certification-overview.aspx


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> What type of IT job are you looking at? Help Desk?
> 
> You don't mention any online forum activity. You should list support assistance for Tech Support Forum and other forums you assist on.
> 
> ...


I'm looking to get into the IT Industry. Help Desk, Desktop Support, PC Technician, etc... Jobs that pertain to troubleshooting and support. I figured these types of job are the best chances I am going to have in entering the field. Again, I have no on the job experience working for an employer. All of my experience is self taught from fixing people's systems for the past 8 years and of course from schooling. 

I haven't been asked any IT related questions on any of the phone interviews I've had to date. Just about all of them have been with recruiters. Most have been nice enough to give me feedback on how they feel my lack of experience on paper is not helping me. 

I feel like the phone interviews go well and most tell me they would be in touch. But by now I can see how this is a nice way of them saying I'm not the best person for the job.

I get a bit frustrated because I know I need the experience but nobody is willing to hire me in order for me to get such experience. Even entry level jobs are listed as having experience so It's sort of a catch 22.

As crazy as it may sound salary is not much of concern. Meaning that I am willing to work for very little compared to others with experience of course. I just want to get that shot I need to get into the field, earn the experience and move up from there.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No denying certs don't hurt, experience works to.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You're getting much the same as others they have someone with no real clue, ask you a set of questions. ( You will get better answersing them) then ugly as it is, reject you. Keep in mind, you know your stuff, you just have to get that across, it's a sales job if you don't have that skill. Talk with someone who does.


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks to all whom have replied. I appreciate all the feedback. Will make the necessary changes to my resume and will continue to pursue a job in IT as I know it is my destiny as they say. Been unemployed for 3 months now, compared to people whom have been unemployed for way longer. Not going to give up and going to continue to strive for success.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

The less job experience you have the more important it is to list all relevant work experience is. However, make sure that experience is relevant. 

Non-IT jobs are OK to include on your resume if they have general relevance. For instance, if you have worked _any_ type of help desk, even at a department store, then this would show that you have gained experience working with the public.

Look around to see if there are any volunteer positions or non-paid internships that can give you IT experience. You might have to take a general job to make ends meet while working for experience in your desired field. For instance, I worked as a janitor while getting my EMT certification.

Also, think laterally -- sometimes it's best to "get your foot in the door" with a company doing anything you are qualified for. Then, once hired, you can (subtly) let it be known that you have finished a certification and might have an interest should a position open up.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

What he said ^^^.


----------

